# What does HLCD stand for?



## sanxinganycall (Oct 30, 2012)

What does HLCD stand for?


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Horn loaded compression drivers.

GlassWolf's Pages


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

wow, that guy doesnt like horns at all, lol.

he is right on alot of what he said, but I think tonality, dynamics, and response is better than he leads everyone to believe.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That's because he steals info from everywhere without giving to the original source. If you look on audionutz website, you will probably find the same article Steve wrote a decade a go. Then a lot of the other things he claims as his were written by werewolf / lycan here on this site.

Glasswolf is a thief.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow no kidding, I just posted the link as it had a direct definition for the OP.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

An Introduction to Horn's | Tutorials | Team Audionutz


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> That's because he steals info from everywhere without giving to the original source. *If you look on audionutz website, you will probably find the same article Steve wrote a decade a go. *Then a lot of the other things he claims as his were written by werewolf / lycan here on this site.
> 
> Glasswolf is a thief.


Um he gave steve credit for writing the article at the top?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Saw that. He does seem to credit Steve, but that's about it.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Biggest myth about horns is that they cannot sound good (or as good as conventional drivers).

It is true that bad horns sound bad, but so do bad conventional drivers. I've heard enough great horns in home/pro audio to be sold. They say you can't teach height to a basketball player....and the same can be said about dynamics with conventional drivers. 

The only real limitation is that if you listen to a lot of classical music, you would be losing some top end (you could add a super tweeter). 

But for most music it is fine. 

I would also say that tubes are a must with horns when it comes to car audio. Would make it a lot easier to sound good, and tubes match horns very well. 

Needs to be active with EQ....but most are doing that anyways.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

HOLY CRAP.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I just put HLCD in google and in 2.2sec got THOUSANDS of dectrptions of what an HLCD is without all the BS...


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> HOLY CRAP.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I just put HLCD in google and in 2.2sec got THOUSANDS of dectrptions of what an HLCD is without all the BS...


I google things constantly, and my friends say " you actually googled that "


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

Pitmaster said:


> I google things constantly, and my friends say " you actually googled that "


When people in my office ask me a question I send them something like this... HaHaHa

Let me google that for you


----------

